# The Flash vs these verses



## killfox (Apr 7, 2009)

The Flash (Wally West Prime) is bloodlusted, and is dropped in each one of these verses one at a time, how long does it take him to solo the ENTIRE verse?

Scenerio 1. The verses have no prep time
Scenerio 2. The verses have a month of prep.

1. Onepiece verse (he knows df users weakness) 

2.Bleach Verse (He can travel to HM and SS somehow using the speedforce)

3.YuYu Hakusho (He can travel to Demon world and Spirit world)

4. Dragonball (He can travel to Hell, Other World, New Namek etc.)


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 7, 2009)

A single planck unit.


----------



## killfox (Apr 7, 2009)

Which is?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 7, 2009)

The Planck time (tP), is the unit of time in the system of natural units known as Planck units. It is the time required for light to travel, in a vacuum, a distance of 1 Planck length(1.616 252 × 10^-35 meters[0.000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 016 2 meters])


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Apr 7, 2009)

he is saying that flash can do it so fast that there is no point in wondering.


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 7, 2009)

Flash would solo everything

excepting One Piece. Foxy would slow him down with his mighty df powars


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 7, 2009)

Should've included some stronger verses.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 7, 2009)

Make this animated justice league flash and we have a fight. this is just complete destruction on Wally's part


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 7, 2009)

Obviously they'll plant explosives during their prep and the explosions will require Wally to move in a specific direction until he impales himself on one of the waiting fighters holding a sword in the last possible area for him to run at


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 7, 2009)

He can move faster than time. I don't think a few explosives will even show up on his radar.


----------



## Quelsatron (Apr 7, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> He can move faster than time. I don't think a few explosives will even show up on his radar.



But what if they're _really big_ explosives?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 7, 2009)

Bad writing can overcome all.


----------



## Slips (Apr 7, 2009)

How will explosives matter Flash will be half way around the panet before they even go click


----------



## Falco-san (Apr 7, 2009)

Yōkai said:


> Flash would solo everything
> 
> excepting One Piece. Foxy would slow him down with his mighty df powars


 Foxy would make it go from:

"Wait....we're dead?"

Into

"I see a red blur....

Wait...we're dead?"


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 8, 2009)

Just a question, how does Flash deal with flying characters?


----------



## Itachi2000 (Apr 8, 2009)

> The Flash (Wally West Prime) is *bloodlusted,* and is dropped in each one of these verses one at a time, how long does it take him to solo the ENTIRE verse?
> 
> Scenerio 1. The verses have no prep time
> Scenerio 2. The verses have a month of prep.
> ...


My god oh lord what Cuberstomp is this



> Flash would solo everything
> 
> excepting One Piece. Foxy would slow him down with his mighty df powars


You know wally already Vibrated every single person in the One piece verse including Logia before they can even transform in a picoseconds so tell me how is foxy going to react to that when he's already dead



> Just a question, how does Flash deal with flying characters?


 By using Speedforce Jump that leaf him high it doesn't matter Because there all a statue to the Flash before they can even think of flying Flash already Vibro IMP all of them in 0.0000001 sec


----------



## chulance (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow! Flash gets owned quite easily.  The Dragonball Verse seriously! Goku will own him quite easily!  No way Flash can ever gain enough power to beat the DBZverse and OPverse another great loss for Flash Crocidle is seen no matter how fast he is he aint' beating up sand Crocodile drains the moisture out of him. YYH verse Yusuke can beat him with a spirit gun and Bleachverse Aizen traps him in an unbreakable illusion and cuts him in half


----------



## Quelsatron (Apr 8, 2009)

chulance said:


> Wow! Flash gets owned quite easily.  The Dragonball Verse seriously! Goku will own him quite easily!  No way Flash can ever gain enough power to beat the DBZverse and OPverse another great loss for Flash Crocidle is seen no matter how fast he is he aint' beating up sand Crocodile drains the moisture out of him. YYH verse Yusuke can beat him with a spirit gun and Bleachverse Aizen traps him in an unbreakable illusion and cuts him in half



Trolling is generally frowned upon in these forums


----------



## chulance (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes, I know that. I'm not trolling I simply don't think Flash can own those verses with speedforce that's not trolling to not agree that Flash owns the following 4 verse's, I don't have to agree with your opinions. Seriosuly how the heck is Flash going to beat Goku by vibrating through him, Goku can fly destroy the planet and  use the Db's to bring it back without flash easily


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 8, 2009)

chulance said:


> Yes, I know that. I'm not trolling I simply don't think Flash can own those verses with speedforce that's not trolling to not agree that Flash owns the following 4 verse's, I don't have to agree with your opinions. Seriosuly how the heck is Flash going to beat Goku by vibrating through him, Goku can fly destroy the planet and  use the Db's to bring it back without flash easily


----------



## chulance (Apr 8, 2009)

I never got the joke?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 8, 2009)

chulance said:


> I never got the joke?



Because by the time, that Goku and the others see him, they'll already have imploded by Wally vibrating through them.


----------



## chulance (Apr 8, 2009)

LOL, now that was funny you do realize  that wouldn't work the imploding technique wouldn't harm Goku and if it did it wouldn't harm that much if Flash tried to do that Goku would shrug it off and than destroy Flash with a blast. So Flash could can't own any of the universe's  H2 Ichigo could take him he would be injured a bit but he can regernate him, Aizen, and Ulqi own Flash although H2 Ichigo can do it alone.

Yusuke would survive and own Flash, or Kurama trapping him the plant of eternal suffering, or  Luffy could beat him with one punch. Seriosuly Flash is a speedster he can't own 4 universe's filled with increadibly powerful combat characters.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 8, 2009)

you do realize that imploding mean they explode from the inside out right, and Wally is faster than light (faster with the Speed Force I think), so I doubt they're going to tag him.


----------



## chulance (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah I love DC Comics, a lot. I know what imploding is and it won't harm Goku  imploding won't finish them off it might injrue H2 Ichigo but he'll regernate and move at the speed of light and rip Flash's arm off or  vaporize him with a cero. Yusuke will beat up Flash, so I doubt Flash can beat them  and he can't beat logia's either, shinigami, ect


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 8, 2009)

> Aizen



Infinite Mass Punch.



> Ulqi


Infinite Mass Punch.




> Kurama



Infinite Mass Punch.


> Goku



Infinite Mass Punch.



> H2 Ichigo


Infinite Mass Punch


> move at the speed of light



A: Prove H2Ichigo can move at the speed of light.
B: Wally is faster than the speed of light.



> Yusuke


Infinite Mass Punch.



> logia



Admitedly that would be a bit of a sticky wicket, but all he has to do is find a book about DF users and then drag their asses into the ocean before they can even think about dispersing. Assuming they automatically disperse when he IMPs them the first time.



> shinigami



What exactly do Shinigami have the prevent them from being horribly raped? The only thing I can think of is invisibility, but that's a minor inconvenience at best.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Apr 8, 2009)

For logia, he just needs some seastone gloves or something.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 8, 2009)

Or steal all their speed until he finds a way to kill them.


----------



## chulance (Apr 8, 2009)

Too bad Flash dosen't have sea-stone gloves.That was funny Infinite mass punch will not beat any of those guys I mean he'll break his body will collide with Goku and shatter. Goku will laugh and take him to the hospital but Flash will be dead. Aizen traps him in an illusion and H2 Ichigo can regernate than blast Flash. Shinigami's are increadible fast and kidou they bind him causing him to fall and sense he's moving at light speed he'll crash and his skin will rip off. How can the IMP hurt Goku or Yusuke who shrug off planet destroying blasts?

Goku would kill Flash before his speed is stolen same as Yusuke and Gear Second Luffy. H2 Ichigo, Aizen, and Ulqi are the only bleach guys that can stand up to Flash though two of them rengenerate and the others has unbreakable illusions.  Flash is just a human he can't wipe out universes


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 8, 2009)

> Flash is just a human



You clearly don't know the first thing about Flash. Congrats, you're a troll. This "argument" is over.


----------



## chulance (Apr 8, 2009)

I know all of Flash's abilties and skills. He's still just human no matter his speed, IMP, stealing speed, Vortex abilties all of that is nothing compared to Goku's powers. He can destroy the planet  easily killing Flash. The "argument" is not over and I am no troll simply because I do not agree with your opinion.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 8, 2009)

For someone who claims to know all of Flash's powers and abilities, you're awfully quick to say "he'll break his body will collide with Goku and shatter" despite purpotedly knowing that the Speed Force would prevent just such an occurence.

And your repeated claims that Flash would be tagged by anyone and everyone in every verse, completely ignoring the fact that he is faster than light.

You're not a troll for disagreeing, you're a troll for making idioitic arguments that revolve entirely around Flash being incapable of doing the things you claim to know he is capable of.


----------



## Antitard (Apr 8, 2009)

chulance said:


> I know all of Flash's abilties and skills. He's still just human no matter his speed, IMP, stealing speed, Vortex abilties all of that is nothing compared to Goku's powers. He can destroy the planet  easily killing Flash. The "argument" is not over and I am no troll simply because I do not agree with your opinion.



Do you know what IMP means? Do you know exactly how fast he is? Do you know how speedforce works? 

Goku only has 1 thing - kamehameha. Something Wally can just dodge, or just simply vibrate through it. I don't believe your a troll, I just think you just lack knowledge on who Flash is, and saying you know makes it worse for you.


----------



## chulance (Apr 8, 2009)

I know what you mean but no matter how much his durability and strength increases when he uses IMP he can't harm Goku an unstoppable fighting machine who can shrug up weaponry and wipe out armies. Also not anyone in each verse can own Flash.

Bleachverse: 
H2Ichigo: Is increadibly fast and cero's along with his other increadible moves.

Aizen: Unbreakable illusions. Despite his great power his speed is unkown so he may loose scenario 1 but scenario 2 he starts off with a large unbreakable illussion and quickly goes for the kill.

Ulqi: Regnerates and increadibly fast..

OPverse
Logia's: Flash can't harm them sure implode sand, and trying to implode fire while have some nasty effects.

Luffy: His Gear Second is increadibly fast and he can own Flash. He wins Scenario 2 only because he starts off in this mode.

YYHVerse
Yusuke: Planet buster and increadibly fast. Can use Sacred energy so Flash can't penetrate a wall of pure sacred energy.

Sensei: Sacred energy 10% will destroy a planet. Only wins Scenario 2 because he can start with sacred energy.

Hiei: He's increadibly fast and will wipe out Flash with his sword and dragon of the darkness flames.

Kurama: He looses Scenario 1 but in scenario 2 he sets up traps and catches him with eternal pant plant he used on one of othe Toguro brothers who was immortal.

DBZverse
Most fighitng characters with prep 1st form  Freeza just uses Supernova to blow up the planet easily  and many others can do the same thing so yeah dBZverse is godly.


Imp: Infinite mass punch. His speed he is faster than light, and I know how Speedforce works. Goku has lots of moves like telekenesis he trips Flash and causes him to slide into a building or a ki blast will destroy him.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 8, 2009)

Like I said, troll.


----------



## Antitard (Apr 8, 2009)

chulance said:


> I know what you mean but no matter how much his durability and strength increases when he uses IMP he can't harm Goku an unstoppable fighting machine who can shrug up weaponry and wipe out armies. Also not anyone in each verse can own Flash.



IMP = infinite mass punch. This punch broke Anti-monitors armor. I think you have not seen DC comics version Flash, not the animated one. Goku has no way of tagging him. Goku is not lightspeed. Flash is literally millions, perhaps billions of times faster. 



> Bleachverse:
> H2Ichigo: Is increadibly fast and cero's along with his other increadible moves


.

H2Ichigo + the rest of bleach high tier, no matter how Kubo fluctuates their speed, won't come close to any DC speedsters. Let's take speed of light for example. In DC lightspeed is laughable since for a speedsters(that matter) that is just a bear minimum. Even if Flash limits himself to lightspeed to give Bleachverse a chance, he can literally throw IMPs to everyone before they notice they're dead. It's like this, to him time stopped, because thats how slow everyone/everything will be to him.  


> Aizen: Unbreakable illusions. Despite his great power his speed is unkown so he may loose scenario 1 but scenario 2 he starts off with a large unbreakable illussion and quickly goes for the kill.



Before Aizen can release, or even fire a neuron in his brain to think of something to do, he would have been splattered on the floor or pushed to the other end of the galaxy



> Ulqi: Regnerates and increadibly fast..



Please stop



> OPverse
> Logia's: Flash can't harm them sure implode sand, and trying to implode fire while have some nasty effects.


Send them to speedforce heaven like he did to Zoom. 

First of all, Logias have to activate their intangibility, otherwise they wouldnt be able to eat, open doors, walk on the ground, etc etc. That being said someone who is exponentially faster than them like Flash, can just IMP their heads off. Even if Oda gives them the ability to regenerate from nothingness, he just turns them into a statue by stealing their speed. If he was able to do that go a guy who can manipulate time, then logias would be no problem



> Luffy: His Gear Second is increadibly fast and he can own Flash. He wins Scenario 2 only because he starts off in this mode.



please stop



> YYHVerse
> Yusuke: *Planet buster* and increadibly fast. Can use Sacred energy so Flash can't penetrate a wall of pure sacred energy.



No just no. Stop already



> Sensei: Sacred energy 10% will destroy a planet. Only wins Scenario 2 because he can start with sacred energy.
> 
> Hiei: He's increadibly fast and will wipe out Flash with his sword and dragon of the darkness flames.
> 
> Kurama: He looses Scenario 1 but in scenario 2 he sets up traps and catches him with eternal pant plant he used on one of othe Toguro brothers who was immortal.



All will get their heads blown off before they can think



> DBZverse
> Most fighitng characters with prep 1st form  Freeza just uses Supernova to blow up the planet easily  and many others can do the same thing so yeah dBZverse is godly.



They have firepower, but before they can lift their finger to charge up (which takes time) they wouldve been IMP'd. DBZverse loses horribly.



> Imp: Infinite mass punch. His speed he is faster than light, and I know how Speedforce works. Goku has lots of moves like telekenesis he trips Flash and causes him to slide into a building or a ki blast will destroy him.



So what does infinite mass indicate then? And he is SO MUCH FASTER than speed of light. Speed of light is just an understatement too, they just need a base for it and unfortunately that is the fastest base we can use. and Goku cannot trip flash. Like I said before Goku can even think he'd be dead.


----------



## Lucifeller (Apr 8, 2009)

Flash KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT DARKSEID by clotheslining him about a hundred times after picking up speed across the planet.

This is the same Darkseid who can routinely stomp on Superman about half the time.

How exactly is anyone in this topic going to be a problem for him? Logia users still need to turn themselves in their intangible forms. Flash moves so fast you don't have time to even THINK about it, let alone do it.

EDIT: By the way, the fastest Flash was ever stated to be moving at was just under 27x lightspeed.

Now... even assuming everyone in this topic is lightspeed movement, Flash runs corcles around them regardless. Any other questions?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 8, 2009)

chulance said:


> I know all of Flash's abilties and skills. He's still just human no matter his speed, IMP, stealing speed, Vortex abilties all of that is nothing compared to Goku's powers. He can destroy the planet  easily killing Flash. The "argument" is not over and I am no troll simply because I do not agree with your opinion.




Your one of those people who think Goku can beat Superman aren't you


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 8, 2009)

Wally is omniscient IIRC or as fast as the Shrike. No one from those verses are going to even going to know what happened before they died.


----------



## Ladd (Apr 8, 2009)

The Flash kills everyone, drinks some tea, does a jig on everyone's corpse, and then kills them all again.


----------



## Lord Stark (Apr 8, 2009)

All of the verses approach in a massive army led by Kizaru(for the lolz) 
Kizaru: Ever been kicked at the speed of light
Wally: Ever been imploded into oblivion, after I pass through you at super-luminal speeds.
Kizaru:*dies*


----------



## chulance (Apr 8, 2009)

Mizukage that was hilarious, but all jokes aside we all know kizaru owns flash  easily. Wally is not omnippotent and he fights with super-villians every day much weaker than the verses villians and why dosen't he just murder all his villians at speeds faster than light he's not a fighting character that's why he's still just human.

How can he get Freeza he flies in space and uses supernova to destroy the planet. Of course Goku owns Superman kingofshippers he's one of the strongest their is. Goku can also beat Darkseid and Goku can fire very fast so yeah Goku wins.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 8, 2009)

chulance said:


> Mizukage that was hilarious, but all jokes aside we all know kizaru owns flash  easily. Wally is not omnippotent and he fights with super-villians every day much weaker than the verses villians and why dosen't he just murder all his villians at speeds faster than light he's not a fighting character that's why he's still just human.
> 
> How can he get Freeza he flies in space and uses supernova to destroy the planet. *Of course Goku owns Superman kingofshippers he's one of the strongest their is*. Goku can also beat Darkseid and Goku can fire very fast so yeah Goku wins.



Boo! Me thinks you've been hanging around with the Phenom Brigade, and it's hurt your brain.


----------



## chulance (Apr 8, 2009)

Phenom Brigade? My brain feels fine.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 8, 2009)

Goku beating Superman. 

Kizaru beating Wally. 

Edit: :rofl

Ahahahahahahahahaha, Goku beating Darkseid


----------



## Sesha (Apr 8, 2009)

Ignoring the ramblings of the Phenom Brigade redux, they can't do shit to the Flash. He kills them so fast they won't have time to scratch their asses before they die.

Add stronger verses and try again.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 8, 2009)

chulance said:


> Mizukage that was hilarious, but all jokes aside we all know kizaru owns flash  easily. Wally is not omnippotent and he fights with super-villians every day much weaker than the verses villians and why dosen't he just murder all his villians at speeds faster than light he's not a fighting character that's why he's still just human.
> .



Wally doesn't murder most of his villain because most of his villain don't murder people. It's pretty much an unwritten agreement between the Rogues and Flash. Kill someone though and your ass is grass, Wally doesn't play.


----------



## VJPholwanna (Apr 8, 2009)

lol flash rape.

i wonder how many people impulse could kill at once by snapping his fingers.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 8, 2009)

Flash rapes them all before they can form a thought.


----------



## fakund1to (Apr 8, 2009)

Lol I understand why people say this section's gay, you call the Flash Wally . And you are like little kids "no , you are troll, my wally beats your goku, buu!!" lol.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 8, 2009)

I feel mildly insulted.


----------



## Lucifeller (Apr 8, 2009)

I seem to recall a Flash messily disemboweling some poor bastard and stretching his intestines a couple of miles, just to make a point. But I'm not sure that was Wally West.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 8, 2009)

fakund1to said:


> Lol I understand why people say this section's gay, you call the Flash Wally . And you are like little kids "no , you are troll, my wally beats your goku, buu!!" lol.



That one hurt my pride .


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 8, 2009)

Did someone get lost on his/her way to the Blender?


----------



## iander (Apr 8, 2009)

How does the Flash beat someone like Buu or Perfect Cell who can reform quite easily? (I dont know much about flash so im just asking).

Also, from what people say here about it, i'm wondering how the Flash is ever beaten, can only super fast people beat him?


----------



## Lord Stark (Apr 8, 2009)

The Flash can easily just kill every single person in all of these verses before the first one hits the ground.


----------



## Neo-jplaya (Apr 8, 2009)

chulance said:


> Phenom Brigade? My brain feels fine.


soon, you shall grow to become a god.

but seriously,except for flat out out destoying the planet they fight on, how is drgonball U gonna catch Flash? Goku's IT is the fastest thing they've got, and it's only 1/3 as fast as Flash, at best.


----------



## iander (Apr 8, 2009)

There is that one DBZ character that can stop time by holding his breath but from what I hear about Flash, he can probably get around that.


----------



## Ladd (Apr 8, 2009)

The Motherfucking Flash


----------



## VJPholwanna (Apr 8, 2009)

i fucking lol'd that it says stuff about wolverine at the end.

and it said nothing about wolverine earlier. lol.


----------



## The Wanderer (Apr 8, 2009)

Facundo: Eu, lo llaman Wally de la misma manera que a ti te pueden llamar Facu en Argentina. el que tus amigos te llamen asi no los hace maricas. O si ? Asi que parala mientras puedes. Que en ese punto en particular tienes todas las de perder. 

Ah. y tu haces la misma cosa con Naruto

BLENDER CO-OP MSPAINT SHIT

"Sasuke against deva is a close call, Sasuke can pull it off, but people need to undersand his speed is shit now with the level of the current characters, Deva can just use his technique and he won't be expecting an Amaterasu since last time he used it took him a bit(wasn't instantaneous) and i doubt he can do it while been blown away. He does have a variety of jutsus that might help him but it's still not clear who the winner is. People claim Sasuke is intelligent enough, but we saw him and his team against the 8 tails and that was simply ridiculous, on the other hand, Pein has been one of the best strategists so far.

Sasuke against the 6 bodies isn't even a possibilty, if you want that fight to happen so much expect to say goodbye to Sasuke for good."

Asi que antes de mirar la paja en el ojo ajeno y no ver la viga que tienes dentro . . . "Lurk moar"

@The others: Facundito tries to mock the OBD yet he posts in the Naruto Battledome and in the OPdome.

BLENDER CO-OP MSPAINT SHIT
BLENDER CO-OP MSPAINT SHIT

So please, don't feel offended by his latest post


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 9, 2009)

Someone ban this troll.

Seriously.

IMP has the force of a white dwarf star.

No one in DBZ has ever "shrugged off a planet busting attack". The closest was Frieza when he survived on the surface of Namek when it exploded, but that's not taking the entire attack. Flash can vibrate through matter and cause it to explode. Why the hell wouldn't it work on Goku? He is made of matter, therefore he would die. In addition, Flash can steal speed by just approaching someone, turning them into a statue frozen forever. That counts as a win. He can also dump enemies into the speedforce. Logias get owned this way.

He can easily exceed lightspeed on his own, and when he steals speed from others he will be boosted to ridiculous levels.

If you include PIS and such he could lose, but default in the OBD is no PIS and bloodlust, meaning he will be using his powers to their fullest potential and going for the kill.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Apr 9, 2009)

This thread is really funny.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 9, 2009)

fakund1to said:


> Why so butthurt?, you are such a loser and so butthurt you actually investigate me, next step is stalking lol, how do you want me to call naruto? the ninja fox?, he's naruto, the flash is the flash. I'm not mocking OBD, I'm mocking the people in this thread, crying like little kids who don't want to hear nobody else's point of view.
> 
> Sos argentino? porque si sos tan vivo nos podemos encontrar donde kieras...
> 
> Oh and on topic, you can't just cross two worlds and expect everyone to agree with you.



There is more than one version of the flash so people call him Wally to specify which version is being used.


----------



## Slips (Apr 9, 2009)

Jesus fuck and cunt I almost ran out of negs with this thread

Luffy tagging Flash 


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 9, 2009)

THE MOTHERFUCKING FLASH!!!


----------



## The Wanderer (Apr 9, 2009)

LOL at me being a loser. Yes, I'm a loser. Me. Not you. Not the one who writes walls of text describing how a shitty Gary-Stu might defeat Deva Bread. Get off your high horse already.

LOL at the investigating/stalking part. It's not like it took me months of college-level research to dig up these posts. Heh. 

LOL at you calling people gay for calling things by their name. But Ranmyaku already took care of this. Try to get your facts straight before dissing, lest you want to look like a Narufag who never read something else besides the shounen trinity. Ohwai~

LOL at the E-thug part. Are you so butthurt (as per your own term) that you got called on your own shit you have to "intimidate" with your awesome fighting prowess ? Yeah rite.

LOL at me being from Argentina. Nah. Seriously there are loads of awesome people down there, but I'm not Argentinian. Luckily for you  

And LOL at the last part of your post. Seriously, lurk more.

TL;DR version: Tough shit buddy. QQ more. Your e-indignation is tasty.


----------



## fakund1to (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice response, seems like you the only thing you do is surfing this web.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 9, 2009)

Says the guy who takes time out of his whirlwind life of adventure to insult people on an internet forum dedicated to matching fictional characters against other fictional characters.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 9, 2009)

Beef 5: Internet Edition.


----------



## Ladd (Apr 9, 2009)

fakund1to said:


> Nice response, seems like you the only thing you do is surfing this web.



OOO, STING!


----------



## chulance (Apr 10, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Someone ban this troll.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> ...




I'm not a troll, I'm being serious Goku can own Flash.


Also many people in DBZ have shrugged off planet busting attacks and stronger. 

IMP won't even hurt Goku. Flash will break his hand when he hits him, Goku is one of the strongest characters ever!

Flash dosen't even have invunerability, IMP is one of his strongest attacks but  with prep Freeza will just blow up the planet or Buu will absorb Guldo freeze time and absorb him.  Flash can't beat Buu he can regernate from almost anything except the spirit bomb.  How can Flash kill Superbuu with Gohan absorbed or Vegito? 


Omega Shenron can also regernate and they can use the red shenron to wish Flash will have no powers and kill him. Trunks shrugged off a planet buster and Vegito did. Gohan managed to use a beam stronger than one capable of destroying a solar system.  Buu can regernate so let's say Flash destroys him he'll regernate.

As for vibrating through matter working on Goku? Well your talking about the entire universe there are characters who regernate so they can easily regernate and with prep they can just go out in space and destroy the planet. Why wouldn't it work on Goku he would simply be outside the planet and blow it out than teleport away.  He's extremly tough he could resist being destroyed if he is stronger than a guy who can destroy  a solar system.

Flash's physical power isn't enough to harm Goku who shrugs off extremly destructive attacks as a kid he moved so fast he was invisible  and he'
s WAAAAAAAAAAY faster. Bloodlust works in DBZ favor they can destroy the solar system or Buu can  turn him to candy or General Blue can use his paralasis technique


----------



## Abigail (Apr 10, 2009)

chulance said:


> I'm not a troll, I'm being serious Goku can own Flash.
> 
> 
> Also many people in DBZ have shrugged off planet busting attacks and stronger.
> ...






None of them can catch Flash while he just makes them explode by vibrating through them.


----------



## chulance (Apr 10, 2009)

As soon as the fight starts Cell uses solar kamehameha or Buu how can Flash kill Buu?


----------



## Abigail (Apr 10, 2009)

chulance said:


> As soon as the fight starts Cell uses solar kamehameha or Buu how can Flash kill Buu?



Except Flash is thousand of times faster then them.

DERP.

Is that so hard to understand, as for buu he vibrates through him and destroys all of his atoms.


----------



## chulance (Apr 10, 2009)

It is hard to understand that Flash can own the DBZuniverse I can't believe it he dosen't even have invunerability he can't even hurt Goku. Buu wouldn't just let him do that if he has prep he would be in space where there's no air and fire a blast to kill everyone.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 10, 2009)

chulance said:


> *It is hard to understand that Flash can own the DBZuniverse *


 I'm glad you agree.





> I can't believe it he dosen't even have invunerability he can't even hurt Goku. Buu wouldn't just let him do that if he has prep he would be in space where there's no air and fire a blast to kill everyone.



Flash has been in space before and doing that would kill all DBZ characters except Buu, Freiza and Cell.

DERP.


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 10, 2009)

Slips said:


> Jesus fuck and cunt I almost ran out of negs with this thread
> 
> Luffy tagging Flash
> 
> ...


yes, Luffy will because Foxy will slow down the Flash for him


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 10, 2009)

Yōkai said:


> yes, Luffy will because Foxy will slow down the Flash for him


Luffy punches the Flash, his fist gets vibrated through and explodes.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 10, 2009)

I reckon he would pwn One piece and Bleach.

I don't know about YuYu Hakusho so I can't say anything there and as for Dragonball Z, I would say yes but I dunno bout Majin Buu.


----------



## Quelsatron (Apr 10, 2009)

DBZ vs The Shrike who wins?


----------



## Ulti (Apr 10, 2009)

The Shrike from Hyperion? Lol. Shrike owns them so badly...

0.01 seconds into the fight tree of pain gets more people on it.


----------



## Spectre (Apr 10, 2009)

Why not add Negima, SDK, Bastard!!? 

Wait. Why not change it into cartoon Flash?


----------



## Quelsatron (Apr 10, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> The Shrike from Hyperion? Lol. Shrike owns them so badly...
> 
> 0.00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001 seconds into the fight tree of pain gets more people on it.



Fixed
tenchar


----------



## chulance (Apr 10, 2009)

Flash can't own Buu with prep no way. Omega Shenron can use negative energy and SSJ4 Gogeta and Vegito are the ultimate fighters.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 10, 2009)

SSJ4 Gogeta and Omega Sheron are non-canon. 

They would lose anyway because Flash would kill them before the neurons in their heads fired.

As for Buu, sealing someone in the Speed Force works wonders. 

Oh, and :rofl @ "ultimate fighters." Those two get shit on by too many people to be considered anywhere near "ultimate."


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 10, 2009)

Goku and Vegeta would be dead LOOOOOOOOOONG before they even formed a coherent thought to begin the process of becoming Gogeta.

And even then, Wally just passes right through Gogeta and he explodes. Intangibility FTW!

Same with Shenron.

Or he just Infinite Mass Punches him.

"BUT TEH FLASH IZ NOTY TEH INVIBNSIBIBEL!"

Yes, he is. The Speed Force enhances durability to the point where he can run at speeds that would kill anyone else, and it allows him to do all kinds of funky shit like punch people at the speed of light without harming himself. 

If, as you claim, you knew anything about Flash whatsoever, you would know this.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 10, 2009)

chulance said:


> Flash can't own Buu with prep no way. Omega Shenron can use negative energy and SSJ4 Gogeta and Vegito are the ultimate fighters.



Ok dude. I'll make this very fucking simple for you.

The Flash's Speed >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> (and probably a million more arrows) DBZ speed.
Secondly if you have atoms the flash can vibrate through you and make you go kabloom.
So lets see
Does goku have atoms? yes
does buu have atoms? yes
does everyone in dbz have atoms? yes

Now..
We add the ridiculous speed difference between the flash and dbzverse, and the vibration of atoms together and you get...
everyone in DBZ exploading at the same time!


----------



## Darklyre (Apr 10, 2009)

How the flying fuck has this thread gone on this long? Wally could kill every single person in all of these verses before their nerve impulses reach their limbs.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Because Chulance can't offer any counter evidence to support his claims, so he's just trolling.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 10, 2009)

Should have ended here.


----------

